# Maldives Holiday - cheapest way of booking



## happyhour (Aug 11, 2008)

Bit more of a positive thread from me this time.

We are looking at booking a holiday to the Maldives in the Summer. Went once before to the island called Kuredu and it was fantastic.

Can anyone tell me who I can book through in Dubai and how much it roughly costs etc

Happyhour


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The cost varies hugely depending on where you stay. There is a big difference between all in family resorts and boutique islands.

I'd suggest looking at doing the booking yourself. Contact the resort directly (often they have deals in low season) and arrange your own flights.

Both Emirates and Al Futtaim offer a travel agency service, but I have never used them so this is not a recommendation.

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

And emirates holidays are HUGELY expensive too...


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> And emirates holidays are HUGELY expensive too...


You really really love Emirates


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

History mate, history....


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> The cost varies hugely depending on where you stay. There is a big difference between all in family resorts and boutique islands.
> 
> I'd suggest looking at doing the booking yourself. Contact the resort directly (often they have deals in low season) and arrange your own flights.
> 
> ...



I agree. Contact the resort directly. I'm from Seychelles and I know that Maldives is only just a tad cheaper! Because these islands rely mainly on tourism, you find that you get a better deal by dealing with the hotel directly. Oftentimes, there are promotions but travel agents do not necessarily pass the savings on to you. Additionally, you do find that when occupancy is low, resorts are more likely to offer you a better deal and throw in a few extras like free nights, excursions, free transfers, etc just to get you to book.
There are not really any low seasons when it comes to the islands in the Indian Ocean as tourists come from all over the world, so even in December, when it is pouring with rain, you find that there are loads of people looking for Xmas in the sun!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> I agree. Contact the resort directly. I'm from Seychelles and I know that Maldives is only just a tad cheaper! Because these islands rely mainly on tourism, you find that you get a better deal by dealing with the hotel directly. Oftentimes, there are promotions but travel agents do not necessarily pass the savings on to you. Additionally, you do find that when occupancy is low, resorts are more likely to offer you a better deal and throw in a few extras like free nights, excursions, free transfers, etc just to get you to book.
> There are not really any low seasons when it comes to the islands in the Indian Ocean as tourists come from all over the world, so even in December, when it is pouring with rain, you find that there are loads of people looking for Xmas in the sun!


There is a lower season in The Maldives. The weather is less predictable in May to October and prices are lower. 

-


----------

